# remounting ext3 as ext2

## zerogeny

i have changed the fstab file but still my hdd gets mounted as ext3...

what magical command do i need to do.  :Shocked: 

ta

the reason why i asked is because i resized my ext3 with parted but linux hasnt recognised the change! it might be the kernel looking at an old partition table but i dont know. I NEED YOUR HELP or i will go craZzZZeeeEee   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## klieber

 *zerogeny wrote:*   

> what magical command do i need to do.

 

There is no magical command -- you just change 'ext3' to 'ext2' in your /etc/fstab.  If that isn't working, then either your /etc/fstab isn't correct or you've got something in grub forcing it to mount the partition as ext3.

 *zerogeny wrote:*   

> the reason why i asked is because i resized my ext3 with parted but linux hasnt recognised the change

 

I doubt that simply changing to ext2 will solve the problem.  As I recall, parted uses an older version of the ext2resize library that doesn't behave nicely with ext3.  To resize an ext3 partition, you want to use stand-alone version of ext2resize.  There doesn't appear to be a Gentoo package for this, but you can get the source from Sourceforge.  

--kurt

----------

## Guest

i have tried editting fstab to no avail, i have written the partition numerous times.

i cant even find the journal so i can remove it (it warranted).

could it be devfs that forcing it to be ext3?

----------

## klieber

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> could it be devfs that forcing it to be ext3?

 

No -- devfs deals in devices, it does not deal in file partition types.  (But, feel free to poke around /etc/devfsd.conf if you like)

Could you post your /etc/fstab and your menu.lst file here for review?

--kurt

----------

## klieber

You can also try the following:

```
#tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/hdaX

#fsck.ext2 -f /dev/hdaX
```

But you must make sure the partition you're doing this on is unmounted.

Some more good information in the ext3 FAQ which I found by searching Google

--kurt

----------

